# So maybe the New Bailey construction system is suspect ???



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

See below link  

Basically Bailey are no longer offering a FREE 10 year body warranty, you will now have to pay for it anually

If they are so sure of the quality why are they charging (a lot) for a warranty??

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Mo...y-withdraws-free-10-year-warranty/_ch1_nw1929


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I find that a bit odd so soon after the launch. "10 year warranty" indeed. Now will Swift et al follow suit and reduce theirs? 

Anyhow, with all these manufacturers' guarantees you need to read the conditions very carefully to see exactly what is and isn't covered. Very difficult of course when you are all excited and the salesman pushes you to sign the order form there and then. If the manufacturer offers a warranty that exceeds your consumer rights, that's still a bonus. 

In practice I wonder how much these warranties are really worth if you need to claim on them. More important is how keen a manufacturer like Bailey will be to retain loyal customers, and to protect their reputation on public forums like this one. If they choose to rely on the weasel words to wriggle out of warranty claims, thanks to the internet that will lose them more potential business than the meagre saving in warranty costs. 

SD


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Quite so Speedy. 

It's also worth checking how much will be spent during the 10 years on the specified servicing/hab checks that will be essential to maintain the warranty.

In some cases (_admittedly not motorhomes or caravans_) you could almost buy a new item toward the end of the guarantee period, with what has been spent on maintaining it! 8O

Dave


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

So what happens, you order a new Bailey motorhome because of the 10 year guarantee, now Bailey change their mind, have you grounds to withdraw your order with no penalties.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

thats terrible that they can just do that. 8O I got to admit, we found them to be pig ugly things when we saw them at the recent Excel show - like jelly molds they were. :lol: 

Was more impressed with the bentley marque.

steve


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for that Chigman, picking mine up in 4 weeks. However interesting point when I signed the contract it had a 10 year warranty.

Not sure if it will make a huge difference but I would expect a discount now.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: So maybe the New Bailey construction system is suspect ?*



Mrplodd said:


> See below link
> 
> Basically Bailey are no longer offering a FREE 10 year body warranty, you will now have to pay for it anually
> 
> ...


It most certainly makes you think, but I would expect that anybody who has placed an order while the 10 year warranty was in place should still be covered as the contract could not be altered retrospective without the buyers agreement. (unless there is some small print saying so)
Keep any documentation showing then 10 year warranty, preferably showing dates and ask them to write a confirmation letter to you.
I am no lawyer, please check for confirmation.
Otherwise they have broken the contract.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

At the end of the news item, it says "The change will be applicable on all motorhome models manufactured from Monday, February 20, 2012, with the exception of those units that have already been retailed which will retain the existing warranty package." So the OP expecting delivery soon should be OK.

Colin


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Good point, I read that initially as vehicles being built after Feb 20th but your right it does say retailed which will be mine. Mine is being built on the 12 March but I bought it back on the 9th Jan.
Thank you.
Pete


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Pete - checked with dealer, our's is being built 12 March and will come with the 10 year warranty because it was ordered before the cut off date.

Which layout are you getting?

Jan


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Seems all very fishy - they made a lot of fuss about the warranty and they are reducing it yet they have only been making them a year or so. Certainly no where near the six years currently on offer so it is impossible anyone has made a claim in the 6 to 10 year period yet! 
Am not even convinced their caravans using alu tech have been around for 6 years! 
Such a major back peddling at such an early stage must surely cause considerable doubts about the ability of the system to keep the vans leak proof. 
Swift (and others) have matched the 10 years warranty with excess of 10 years experience of manufacturing motorhomes and therefore are able to quantify the risk accurately. I am more convinced by actual experience in manufacturing than a guarantee especially one you need to pay for!


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

or you could look at it from a different angle ...

such as, having piloted the scheme to attract customers and instil confidence, they find they have a steady stream of customers and there s no advantage to having such a long warranty - rather than withdraw it, reap some cash benefit from it...

Does seem the majority of motorhomers are obsessed with damp, rotting wood, and leaks and still buy models prone to it:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nethernut said:


> Pete - checked with dealer, our's is being built 12 March and will come with the 10 year warranty because it was ordered before the cut off date.
> 
> Get it in writing


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Chigman said:


> thats terrible that they can just do that. 8O I got to admit, we found them to be pig ugly things when we saw them at the recent Excel show - like jelly molds they were. :lol:
> 
> Was more impressed with the bentley marque.
> 
> steve


Have to agree with Chigman, but perhaps not in such a harsh way. I do not find this van attractive in anyway. It looks like one of the budget vans made by Swift and Autotrail I really think it looks like a very tired old model. Interior does nothing for me either. Sorry don't mean to offend. It horses for courses and this one is not my cup of tea.

AS for the warranty, It will be very interesting to see if Swift et al feel the pressure is off and reduce there warranty period


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Nethernut said:


> Pete - checked with dealer, our's is being built 12 March and will come with the 10 year warranty because it was ordered before the cut off date.
> 
> Which layout are you getting?
> 
> Jan


Going for the 740SE, 4 berth. Really like the extra room inside and the separate shower/toilet area.
What are you going for?

Pete


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

[/quote]

Going for the 740SE, 4 berth. Really like the extra room inside and the separate shower/toilet area.
What are you going for?

Pete[/quote]

The 745 - we need the rear seat belts for the grandchildren. Hope to take delivery before end of March, we're having a few bits and pieces fitted by the dealer before we get it. Hope to have a few short trips away in it before we head off to Germany 1st May.

Jan


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I spent some time and crawled all over the new Bailey motorhome, had all the lockers open, seating up, inspected the electrics etc. The big Luton is a bit like Marmite, for me it was no problem but others could find it objectionable. The new Alcotek body construction is fundementally sound, it cannot rot like wood even if water does get in. BUT the big problem for me is the quality and durability of the main entrance door with its plastic door catch and all of the external lockers again with all plastic catches and lock barrels that come out on the key. Yes this construction is light weight and perhaps suitable for a light weight caravan, but for a Motorhome the main door and all the lockers need something significantly more durable. Thise currently fitted are just too flimsey. This would be the reason I would NOT buy todays Bailey Motorhome.
My guess regarding the reduced warranty is because of the expected failure rate of the doors and lockers.

If Bailey used similar quality doors and lockers as other "better" converters then the Bailey motorhome range would be very good.

This is my view.

C.


----------



## cheokee (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't forget extended warranties are usually underwritten by an external warranty company and not the manufacturer. To maintain your statutory rights the European directive states you have some form of redress up to 6 years.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Bailey has removed the warranty over their entire range of caravans and motorhomes, it's not just a motorhome thing and their website confirms that units already retailed will come with a 10 year warranty for those that wanted it in writing.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Nethernut said:


> Going for the 740SE, 4 berth. Really like the extra room inside and the separate shower/toilet area.
> What are you going for?
> 
> Pete
> ...


I don't have grandchildren yet and to be honest for the amount of times that we would take them away compared to being on our own, I'd take a separate car.
We are hopefully off to Ireland in April and Cornwall at easter but thats it at the moment.
We hope to get ours on the 26th, current one is going to the dealer to have the Gaslow taken out and swapped over on the 17th.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

For those still interested, my dealer believes that the £189 is a one off fee in the first year and £230 one off after that if you then decide to take out the warranty. 
So as long as you have the checks done every year in the last year of the 6 year you can pay £230 and extend the warranty


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Anybody took delivery of their new Bailey yet or have any more info on them re warranty, delivery etc?


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Picked my 740 up yesterday, on time, no faults yet, warranty as agreed, very pleased just need to update my profile


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Any warranty will be backed by insurance. Insurance costs have soared. Does anyone really want or need a 10 year warranty. Who keeps for 10 years? If you buy a second hand vehicle you can buy a warranty.

Remember taht Dixons, Currys and PC world etc make more out of extended warranty business than actual sale of the white goods and electronics sales.

Never buy the warranties. it is just money to the seller. The claim rate is miniscule, the profits are huge.

If you took out the warranties on q couple TV's a decent stereo, a fridge, freezer washer and dryer you will have paid for two or three of the items twice over. The chance of more than one of them going wrong is very low.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

thieawin said:


> Any warranty will be backed by insurance. Insurance costs have soared. Does anyone really want or need a 10 year warranty. Who keeps for 10 years? If you buy a second hand vehicle you can buy a warranty.
> 
> Remember taht Dixons, Currys and PC world etc make more out of extended warranty business than actual sale of the white goods and electronics sales.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, why have a 10 year warranty when most people dont keep them that long.

Its not Baileys who pay for the 10 year warranty, its the buyer..


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Our Chausson comes with a five year water ingress warranty but to qualify you have to have a habitation check every year at £200 plus, that's in access of £1000 over five years but our local Van servicing centre do a damp check for £35,know what I will be doing, If they find any damp I will have the money to put it right.
Gary


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

thieawin said:


> Any warranty will be backed by insurance. Insurance costs have soared. Does anyone really want or need a 10 year warranty. Who keeps for 10 years? If you buy a second hand vehicle you can buy a warranty.
> 
> Remember taht Dixons, Currys and PC world etc make more out of extended warranty business than actual sale of the white goods and electronics sales.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you, and I work for them.
Gerry


----------

